# Feature wishlist for future games:



## Naruto (Jul 13, 2014)

*Game:*


Map on the bottom screen, tap to fly.
EVs/IVs visible on pok?mon summary.
Hidden Power attack button colored by type (instead of looking like a normal move regardless).

*Pok?bank:*


Import every box in one go.
Import pokedex completion data (Blastoise=Squirtle+Wartortle+Blastoise, not just Blastoise).
Import items.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2014)

_Option_ to have your Pokemon travel outside of their balls.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 13, 2014)

The ability to transfer your savedata from another game.

So when starting a new game on ΩR/αS you should be able to somehow continue with your X/Y name, trainer ID, Pokedex, badges, money, appearance, items, moves. But not Pokemon. Transfer those through pokebank.

All trainer Pokemon should just be a similar level to the strongest Pokemon in your party. They shouldn't have set levels.

Only wild Pokemon should have set levels.

Maybe add a 5 round Pokemon tournament with randomized opponents including the regional gym leaders, elite four members, champion(s) rival, and encountered npc's.

First Pokemon in Party can follow you.


----------



## Aduro (Jul 13, 2014)

Walking Pokemon
Gyms based on things other than type
Smarter AI (Zoroark with a geodude at the back will solo just about any psychic trainer)
Re-Make snap as a minigame
Pokemon appearance customization outside of contests
More interesting pokeballs


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 13, 2014)

More than 1 battle box


----------



## Byakkö (Jul 15, 2014)

Maybe three battleboxes for different styles you like to keep on hand

More than one region in a game

Option to have pokemon walk with you

Contests in the style of the original R/S/E, but maybe harder somehow

Pokemon Snap remake 

Bottom interface similar to SS/HG, with the quickly available menus


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 15, 2014)

Trainer's Eyes. 

Separate pool for field moves.


----------



## Atlas (Jul 15, 2014)

Take the hat off of your trainer.


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 16, 2014)

The ability to travel to multiple regions.
Challenging and additional rules to Gym battles.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 16, 2014)

Gyms with other-than-type-based themes. 

Nuzlocke mode.


----------



## mhasemore (Jul 17, 2014)

Higher difficulties from the get go.
Punish people who purposefully Disconnect with two losses while still giving the win to the one who earned it, or at the very least not count the match if any DCs.
A fire-ground type with Dry Skin.
Protean dragon pokemon.
Keep pokemon out of pokeballs.


----------



## TopazReshiram (Jul 17, 2014)

Remove hat from trainer

Keep Pokemon out of there balls

About three battle boxes.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 21, 2014)

Mega Raichu (Speed and special based)
Focus Punch for Azumarill


----------



## Island (Aug 4, 2014)

*ISLAND'S MEGA LIST OF FEATURES*


The option to have your Pok?mon follow you.
The Pok?mon World Tournament brought back.
Other tournament-style games to take part in.
Special rules for Pok?mon Gyms and Gym Leaders.
Pok?mon Gyms based on something other than type.
Difficulty levels (Easy, Normal, and Hard) unlocked at start.
Bonus difficulty levels (Very Hard?) unlockable after credits.
Removable hat for protagonist and additional hair styles.
Even more clothing and hat options, especially Pok?mon hats.
Important NPCs use full teams, especially the Elite Four and Rival.
Important NPCs use TM moves, e.g. Earthquake and Thunderbolt.
Scalable AI where tougher trainers are smarter and use real tactics.
Certain ?themed? NPCs that utilize move combos, e.g. Rain + Thunder.
More Battle Boxes, at least three total.
Visible EVs/IVs on stats screen.
More available Move Tutors.
More available Ability Capsule.
Obtainable Perfect Ditto for breeding purposes.
Obtainable 0 IV Ditto also for breeding purposes.
More than one save file.
Challenge modes, e.g. Solo Mode, No Starter Mode, Nuzlocke, etc.
A post-game story and events.
HMs don't need to be learned to use outside of battle.
Bring back the Item Storage option in the PC.

Something that I think would be good for immersion and aesthetic would be to make the world more "alive" or at least more active. For example, NPCs stand perfectly still. I'd like to see them blink and sway, even carry on conversations and walk around. I'd also like to see "roaming" NPCs that traveled around the region. Nobody important, but I'd like to see interactable NPCs enter and leave routes and make the world feel alive rather than just a bunch of people standing around waiting for something to happen. It might seem like a strange request, and they already seem to be doing this, but I'd like homes and other buildings actually look like they're lived in, e.g. with kitchens, bedrooms, even bathrooms. It seems weird that they all just live in single-room houses with only a dining room and half of a kitchen.

It would certainly help with immersion if the world felt like it was actually inhabited by people rather than just some place for you to explore and conquer.

I'd also like to see something like Dark Souls where if you pass a person in real life playiing the game, they can appear in your game, and you can potentially encounter them.


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 4, 2014)

Sinnoh remakes.

Keep them the same if you want for all I care. I just want another Sinnoh experience. Anything new will be already a pleasant bonus.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 4, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> Sinnoh remakes.
> 
> Keep them the same if you want for all I care. I just want another Sinnoh experience. Anything new will be already a pleasant bonus.


Honestly, I'm kind of over all the remakes. 

But I'd love to see new installments that allow you to visit an old region (Sinnoh, Kanto, Johto) about halfway through the story, maybe even allow tourism through the spinoff regions a bit.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Aug 7, 2014)

When you become Champion you stay Champion and all the NPC recognize you as such.

Can become a Gym Leader and make your own badge.

Ledge climbing gear

Travel to the previous game region

Have your FC friend become NPCs and come to challenge you with a team they put in there battle box

Have past main characters show up for special challenges

Able to get a job


On the Gym Leader and Champion note, you'd get a call telling you to show up to the Pok?mon League or Gym because you have a challenger.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 14, 2014)

It'd be sweet if a notice of a challenger came with an instant warp to the Champion's arena--rude to keep the challenger waiting, after all. 

And occasionally rematch the former Champion or a Champion of another region where they'd be all _'I'm here to reclaim my title!'_


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 15, 2014)

If they ever redo silver and gold again then please.
Please...

Code again the mistery gifts that allowed your room to be costumized. I always wanted to have that big as Lapras doll in my room. I could never get it despite trying to get it.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 16, 2014)

I want new moves which can affect the battle terrain, giving a type field advantage. Maybe alter existing moves (like surf) to do the same thing.

Mostly used to increase or decease speed & accuracy for specific types.

But every pokemon type should have a move or ability that can do this.


----------



## ElementX (Sep 16, 2014)

Going off that, make the existing Terrain moves more useful. 

Dark-type gym, and gyms/elite four based on something other than type. 

Challenge mode in every game, or a difficulty setting. 

More than one region in a game. 

A rival that is actually antagonistic towards you, rather than all friendly. 

Reverse/sky/rotation/triple battles, incorporated into the game's story. 

More "dual-typed" moves, or moves like Freeze-Dry.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Oct 11, 2014)

I just want Pokemon to follow us like they did HG/SS. Even if all Pokemon following us would be unreasonable at this point, they could make it an option for some Pokemon. They always create overworld sprites for at least a few of them so why let any go to waste? Also an option to turn the follow feature off would be good seeming as not everyone was too crazy about it in the gen 2 remakes.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 18, 2014)

Introvert said:


> Also an option to turn the follow feature off would be good seeming as not everyone was too crazy about it in the gen 2 remakes.



I remember the opposite. Everyone was hyped that every Pokemon followed you.

Then when it got removed in Gen V, defenders started trying to justify this option. Currently the same thing is happening with Trainer Customization.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Oct 18, 2014)

Korosensei said:


> I remember the opposite. Everyone was hyped that every Pokemon followed you.
> 
> Then when it got removed in Gen V, defenders started trying to justify this option. Currently the same thing is happening with Trainer Customization.



Most people liked that feature but not everyone did. Some just wanted the ability to turn it off and on at will.


----------



## Alita (Oct 18, 2014)

Remakes of pokemon xd gale of darkness and pokemon colosseum, seriously those games were better than almost all of the hand helds IMO.

Mega Raichu

Mega Kingdra

Mega Persian

Mega Butterfree

Mega Hypno

Mega Mew 

Mega Snorlax

Mega Blissey

Mega Milotic

Mega Meganium

Mega Typhlosion

Mega Jynx

Mega Plusle

Mega Toxicroack

Mega Porygon Z (Cause why the fuck not? It would fit well with a pokemon z game.)

Mega Serperior

Mega Haxorus

Mega Escavalier

Mega Scolipede

Mega Aurous

And...everything else others above me have already mentioned.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 18, 2014)

I've always thought that for RPG's the gameplay was too limited. Granted, these were GB, GBC, GBA, DS, then 3DS games. So there's only so much they can fit into each cartridge so to speak. But I always hated that after you beat the E4/Champion that the story was basically over.

Granted, X/Y was a bit better with that. I especially liked the Looker storyline. I just feel that with how large the Pokemon universe has expanded, with how many gens/countries they have, Nintendo could, if they truly wanted, make an epic, expansive Pokemon game that could easily be one of the best RPGs of all time. Totally not the bias of a person who's been playing Pokemon games for about half of his life either.

Some things I've always wanted to see in particular:

-have the option of being a Gym Leader. Get a commission from the Pokemon to build your own Gym. Create your own puzzles. Pretty much build it up from the ground. Also, have a limit on the type and level or your Pokemon, just like the actual Gyms in the game. And have the capability, through awesome modern internet capability, to face the teams of other actual players. Actually have to face other players on a semi-regular basis to keep your commission and your Gym, and get some rewards (TMs, held items, etc.) for chaining Gym battle victories

-actually have the capability to defend your Champion title, much in the same sense of the Gym Leader above. Face other players and their teams, with the possibility of them taking your title from you and having to go through the E4 gauntlet again to reclaim it.

-being able to play in more than one country. After the game's main storyline has been beaten it's always a slight disappointment seeing the 12-16 or so odd towns that you're confined to and knowing that you've pretty much explored them all. I know that the Pokemon are the driving force behind the games, but I would love if the setting was more expanded

-I've always thought it would be awesome if you had the chance to play as one of the "bad guys". Maybe the story starts with two young, impressionable trainers, one of whom happens to meet the charismatic leader of whichever Team is the games antagonists. Then, much like Fable's storyline (from what I've heard of it at least, since I never played the game) you can play as a Grunt, advancing to Admin or possibly even Team Leader, with your rival being the "good guy/protagonist" of the game who's determined to stop your team at all costs. And much like you'd have Fire/Grass/Water as your starting types, as the bad guy you'd have a Dark/Psychic/Fighting starter selection of your own, possibly to evolve to type hybrids later on to balance out their movesets.

Based on how much thought is in that idea above you can tell I'd REALLY love to see something like that happen, and wish there was some way I could realistically present it to Nintendo and the Pokemon programmers/writers. I'd shit bricks of pure pleasure and double distilled rainbows if a storyline like this could be played.


----------



## Island (Oct 18, 2014)

The thing with Pok?mon following you is the crazy amount of memory it would take to make this possible again. In Gen IV, they made a bunch of sprites, but in Gen VI, that would involve creating over 800 3D models, probably closer to 1,000 given all the new alternate forms and differences between individual species.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Oct 27, 2014)

they need to do something to keep interest past winning the Championship. When X/Y came out all my irl friends that play pokemon kept asking when I'm getting a 3ds and pokemon, but now those same friends say I haven't touched it weeks to a couple of months. We battled all the time, but once I learned how to EV/IV train and battle planning it wasn't much a match between the seven of us.

Once I put every pokemon from Bulbasaur to Zygaurd in my PC I lost interest aswell, the odd wifi battles here and there is the only thing I do with the game now, I go weeks without even touching the games.

I would like to see some Trading and Battle changes aswell

*Trading*

The ability to tell the other player Yes/No without having to catch fodder poke and changing the name to NO/YES

To say Shiny or Not

Put more than one pokemon on the screen like in black/white


*Battle*

A open lobby for non rank matches

6v6 lobbies

Make your own rules ie sleep clause, no same iteam,

More battle Boxes

Lvl 10 lobbies


----------



## Alita (Oct 29, 2014)

Bushido Brown said:


> they need to do something to keep interest past winning the Championship. When X/Y came out all my irl friends that play pokemon kept asking when I'm getting a 3ds and pokemon, but now those same friends say I haven't touched it weeks to a couple of months. We battled all the time, but once I learned how to EV/IV train and battle planning it wasn't much a match between the seven of us.
> 
> Once I put every pokemon from Bulbasaur to Zygaurd in my PC I lost interest aswell, the odd wifi battles here and there is the only thing I do with the game now, I go weeks without even touching the games.
> 
> ...


Did anything special happen when you completed you pokedex?


----------



## Bushido Brown (Oct 30, 2014)

Alita54 said:


> Did anything special happen when you completed you pokedex?



got a shiny charm from the prof. went on to catch around 27 shinies before I stop playing


----------



## Alita (Oct 30, 2014)

Bushido Brown said:


> got a shiny charm from the prof. went on to catch around 27 shinies before I stop playing


So you just get a bunch of shinies you can catch in the wild? Interesting.


----------

